# ID pleas



## Mick (Nov 24, 2005)

First hallou to all of you. I need ID for this fish pleas. Is it serrasalmus rhombeus ? Tnx.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Rhom to me


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rhom


----------



## Mick (Nov 24, 2005)

Any other opinions?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

also looks like a Rhom to me... nice fish btw


----------



## Mick (Nov 24, 2005)

and this is what mr. Frank says:

"Greetings:

Without knowing the exact locality of your fish which is important for determining exact ID, the best guess I can offer you is your fish is very likely S. altuvei. Both S. compressus and S. altuvei share some very subtle differences on body shape and snout. I did a comparison between the description and the photos that I keep of this species and yours. While iding "photos" is not an exact science, it at least gives you a strong clue what your species is.

Please feel free to post my reply at PFURY Species ID.

Best fishes,

Frank"


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

The spotting goes past the lateral line that is why I think it is a rhom.. Frank has the most expierience on the board so I would take what he says to heart. If the spotting on your fish were to stop at the lateral line, I would say Altuvie. I am still not convinced but frank is the expert here.
-Matt

P.S. there seems to be a faint terminal line on the caudal fin as well which makes me lean towards a rhom


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I can see some bars on him so I think S. compressus


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

rhom


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

wouldnt a rhom have a black band on the tip of his tail?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

swrve said:


> wouldnt a rhom have a black band on the tip of his tail?


I believe it does, its just very faint. Might be due to stress.

I am seeing some bars so I say 1st guess Compressus 2nd guess Rhom


----------



## Mick (Nov 24, 2005)

And I still wonder if is rhomb or not. On the other hand, it is grat fish and I will keep it anyway.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im thinking compressus


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

It's not a rhom. Oval spots/bars and no dark hyaline edge with the terminal band. I'm really not sure but maybe altuvie or compressus.


----------



## Mick (Nov 24, 2005)

today pict. and I must say he have red eyes


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I still think it is a rhom.. In some pics it looks like the tail has a black terminal band although faint. 
The background could be throwing be throwing me off but I still say rhom..

Nice fish none the less.








-Matt


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Compressus.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm thinking Compressus as well, based on the bars instead of spots (although his overall appearance is more Rhombeus-ish, imo.)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

compressus because the spots are turning into bars its forsure NOT a rhom


----------

